# Peacekeepers movie



## nsmedicman (13 Dec 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of a movie called "Peacekeepers"? It was presented by the CBC a few years ago, and tells the fictional story of  a platoon of Canadian soldiers in Croatia in the early 90's. Would anyone know where I could find a copy of the movie?


----------



## medicineman (13 Dec 2005)

I remember the movie - the sub-title I believe was " The King of Krasna".  You might want to try either googling King of Krasna or try the National Film Board of Canada web site.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## dutchie (13 Dec 2005)

It sucks. 

Big time.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Dec 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> It sucks.
> 
> Big time.



Don't start that again.  Every time I ask for a detailed critique of the film to put on my website, everyone clams up.

I believe the CBC sell copies - or try amazon.com


----------

